# Hana Dna 30 Clones. Pre-orders.



## TylerD (14/4/14)

http://vaporjoe.blogspot.com/2014/04/dna30-replicas-everywhere.html


----------



## Tornalca (14/4/14)

TylerD said:


> http://vaporjoe.blogspot.com/2014/04/dna30-replicas-everywhere.html



Are you ordering one? Count me in if you are.


----------



## crack2483 (14/4/14)

Group order? I'll take one 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbera (14/4/14)

Me too 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneW (14/4/14)

Any idea if they are using an original DNA30 chip or is it a clone?


----------



## TylerD (14/4/14)

Got no idea. What you see is what I know. 
Just giving the info through. Won't be able to get one for myself.


----------



## Rex_Bael (14/4/14)

Very tempting, but supremely bad timing

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## drew (14/4/14)

ShaneW said:


> Any idea if they are using an original DNA30 chip or is it a clone?



Definitely a clone.


----------



## johan (14/4/14)

Just looking at the price alone, its highly unlikely the same "chip"


----------



## Blackwidow (14/4/14)

Amazing pricing!


----------



## Hein510 (15/4/14)

This looks really nice but I tend to go more the mech way, 0.4Ohm coil on a fresh bat will give me around 40watts! Think its because I like the 69 chevy's more than the 2014 Lambo's!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tornalca (23/4/14)

Not a 30 but its here DNA20

http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10007864/1689401-hana-modz-pack-dna-20-style-mod

http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10007864/1689400-hana-modz-mini-pack-dna-20-style-battery-pack

And it will look sick with this on it.

http://www.vaportekecigs.com/shop/j-stream-kayfun-black-edition/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (23/4/14)

Nice price as well, also saw the Hades mechs for 26650 batteries:

http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10007573/1689500-hades-style-mechanical-mod
http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10007573/1689501-hades-style-mechanical-mod


----------

